# mod_rewrite per .htaccess - wieder mal...



## 27apricot (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt zig Beiträge zum Thema durchgelesen und komme zu dem Schluss, dass eigentlich alles stimmt an meiner .htaccess-Datei.

Hier ist deren vollständiger Inhalt: 
	
	
	



```
DirectoryIndex index.php 

RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^/(.*)$ /index.php?i=$1
```
Ich habe das ganze auch schon ohne den einleitenden Slash in der URI versucht und auch ohne RewriteBase. Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung 403 (Forbidden).

In irgendeiner Dokumentation hab' ich gelesen, dass man nach jeder Änderung den Apache-Server neu starten müsse. Das kann ich als gewöhnlicher Provider-Kunde sicher nicht, oder? Außerdem ging's in dieser Dokumentation um die Manipulation mittels httpd.conf, auf die ich ja auch keinen Zugriff habe.

mod_rewrite hab' ich übrigens von meinem Provider heute aktivieren lassen. Was das angeht, müsste es also funktionieren.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Schöne Grüße,
27apricot


----------



## obaran (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

versuch es mal hiermit:

```
#Schaltet das rwrite modul ein
RewriteEngine On

#Schaut nach ob die angeforderte Datei nicht auf dem Server existiert
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f

#Schaut nach ob der angeforderte Order nicht auf dem Server existiert
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d

#Wenn alle Checks nicht zugetroffen sind dann leite den User um
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ data_switcher.php?request=$1&query_string=%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
```

Wenn jemand noch Verbesserungsvorschläge hat immer gerne 


Gruß
Oli​


----------



## 27apricot (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo obaran,

Danke dir. Es funktioniert aber leider auch nicht. Was hat es denn mit 
	
	
	



```
&query_string=%{QUERY_STRING}
```
 auf sich?

Schöne Grüße: 27apricot


----------



## obaran (6. Februar 2006)

```
&query_string=%{QUERY_STRING}
```

Das ist das was du per GET an die Datei weitergegeben hast.
Also z.B:
www.mein-server.de/mein_virtuelles_verzeichnis/virtuelle_datei.php?uebergabe=text
Dann wird "uebergabe=text" auch an "data_switcher.php" übergeben.


Gruß
Oli


----------

